# Did Schmuckhub change their payment system again?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I just did a couple of deliveries and all I got was $2 base pay and the tip for each.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I guess they decided they need to compete with Uber and DD in treating drivers like .


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I have deleted them!

They switched me back to Houston even though I never requested the move and they told me they would review the move and let me know in forty-eight hours and it has been two weeks.

They are a joke, but I did make solid money with them in Austin when they didn’t have a glitch.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I have been trying to change my GH location to Florida since the end of November a despite numerous promises it’s still not done. Last Friday after another hour wasted on the phone I got an email saying the next time I log in it will display the new territory. Going on 5 days after receiving the email and still……nope.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I have been trying to change my GH location to Florida since the end of November a despite numerous promises it’s still not done. Last Friday after another hour wasted on the phone I got an email saying the next time I log in it will display the new territory. Going on 5 days after receiving the email and still……nope.


How was it with DD. Did you have to change anything or can you drive there automatically?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I have been trying to change my GH location to Florida since the end of November a despite numerous promises it’s still not done. Last Friday after another hour wasted on the phone I got an email saying the next time I log in it will display the new territory. Going on 5 days after receiving the email and still……nope.


I've read at least a few horror stories of drivers having difficulty changing their delivery markets with GH.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> How was it with DD. Did you have to change anything or can you drive there automatically?


With DD it’s easy, you don’t have to do anything. Just login and your good to go! Also, same with Rodie, you can do it anywhere.

Since DD, UE, and Rodie make it easy to do anywhere in the US, I have no idea why it seems to take an act of God on GH to change!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

THIS WHOLE POST is depressing.

Many moons ago, I actually worked directly with GrubHub. I assisted them with defining delivery areas for new area launches during expansions. I also assisted them with feedback with local areas and they would ask my opinion on rules and procedures. Incase you do not understand how I came into play, Seamless would have a corporate guy put together a team. Some were employees, hired by them, some were contractors doing freelance work. It was an array of people with specialization. There was a tech guy who dealt with local app issues. Sales people for knowing the market to sign up restaurants, etc. I was a contractor specializing in the delivery areas.

So with that said, I really got to know GH and the people behind the scenes, at the time. At this point, in 2022, all those people, some I am still in contact with, are gone. They have mostly been let go and the rest have quit.

Seamless wanted, initially, to be different. They had a driver specialist assigned to one or more delivery areas within a market, who would be a driver liaison, and assist with driver account questions and onboarding. They would have a sales leader that was the head of the sales people that would go out to assist the restaurants with the tablets, install them, go over the contracts, etc. They had two support centers in the US with real US support. One was in Phoenix, that I actually have visited at one time.

The issue that has brought GrubHub to where it is today is a history of who has control and who wants to save the company money. Many years ago, Aramark bought Seamless but has let Seamless run as its own independent company with little to no management from Aramark. That all changed in 2018 when some big whigs at Aramark decided that they need to control more of the companies they own, including Seamless.

Their first attack was the call centers. Anyone doing this long enough will remember the call center calls slowly getting routed out of the country. Eventually, they closed both call centers and laid off a record amount of employees. Then they opened new offices in major cities, where they had offices before, in a "beautification" overhaul. No more makeshift offices in cheap office space or warehouses. Everything had to be professional and higher security. Then they laid off driver specialists and gave specialists more areas to cover. 

Now we are in 2022. The driver specialist role has basically been dismantled. There is a team overseas now that handles all of the drivers accounts. There is someone local in major city officers who checks accounts but all account changes and approvals now need to go through this "team" overseas. There is also no more sales team locally. They mail everything now and support for the restaurants gets routed overseas. It is nearly impossible to ever speak to an American again.

So thank Aramark for more control and cheaper labor. If you are having account issues and can't get them resolved, that is because a small team that is overworked and severely underpaid, working in a place like India (who knows), are the ones in control and they are doing the best they can. That is not saying much.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Dash will operate across the country and you don’t have to change your location at all. I asked them one time if I moved from Texas to Pennsylvania if I needed to do anything and they told me because I was going from one country to another I would need to reapply and I reminded them Texas was in the U.S. and the guy apologized and told me nothing needed to be done.

So you can use Dash anywhere and earn but Grubhub for some reason is ridiculous.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

That’s the exact reason I never did GH. They assigned me to an undesireable area (southbound), and never even responded to my request to change to northbound. Not one trip in 2 years. 

And yet they bombarded me with messages to update my driver’s license.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s the exact reason I never did GH. They assigned me to an undesireable area (southbound), and never even responded to my request to change to northbound. Not one trip in 2 years.


I had a similar experience. I signed up a few years ago. Their areas were divided differently to DD, and I chose one that didn't overlap with mine. I tried changing it, but eventually just gave up, since I was doing well enough with UE and DD anyway.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Okay, here is my actual experience, which seems vastly different but this may be market-related.

Most of my deliveries are in* four counties and at the same time, three different states*. This means that I pick up most of my deliveries in my county, but on a given week I actually deliver about 10% out of county and out of state.

With Grubhub: zero problem so far. I also occasionally get one or more other jobs while out of state, without having to do anything. The driver is empowered to seamlessly do his/her job (that's called Logistics 101...)

With UberEats, same thing.

With DoorDash, it's an actually horrible experience from a Logistics 101 point of view. 
First, you are out of ANY new order as soon as you leave their ridiculous "zone" map, which seems to have been drawn by a 6-year old right around the edge of the main town. Same thing on the way back in, which means that at rush time you miss out on 99% of the acceptable offers. By the way, this also leaves out all the very local food joints that serve the community out in the boonies. DoorDash told them that they could sign with their service, but never that their orders would not get picked up (unless they call support and give them a good yell.)
Second, yes you can work in the other state but at the cost of completely logging off and back on. Being the efficient driver that I am, I certainly don't have time for this type of ridiculous crap.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, here is my actual experience, which seems vastly different but this may be market-related.
> 
> Most of my deliveries are in* four counties and at the same time, three different states*. This means that I pick up most of my deliveries in my county, but on a given week I actually deliver about 10% out of county and out of state.
> 
> ...


DD is HORRIBLE in that respect. I live on the border of 2 towns (and delivery areas), literally 3 miles away from my preferred area, and DD would NEVER send me pings to get back to where I start. It constantly gives me orders going deep, deep into the less desireable area because, frankly, everyone orders from the desireable (which is the exact reason I took it). UE’s much better that way.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ed Elivery said:


> Okay, here is my actual experience, which seems vastly different but this may be market-related.
> 
> Most of my deliveries are in* four counties and at the same time, three different states*. This means that I pick up most of my deliveries in my county, but on a given week I actually deliver about 10% out of county and out of state.
> 
> ...


I drive in two different states (NY and NJ). And many orders cross between both. 

With UE, there is absolutely no problem. AFAIK, you can do UE anywhere in the country. 

Thankfully, my DD area is divided up reasonably, and includes areas of both states. The parts I normally drive in. I get occasional pings that leave the DD zone. Which I only take if they pay well and/or it's very quiet.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

The GH zones in my area were designed by someone on crack or at least someone who clearly knows nothing about the Orlando area. The damned zone stretches diagonally and makes no sense. I live in the town that the zone is named for yet my house is not in the zone which is really f'ing annoying. I hate to give DD any credit but their zones actually do make sense.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> The GH zones in my area were designed by someone on crack or at least someone who clearly knows nothing about the Orlando area. The damned zone stretches diagonally and makes no sense. I live in the town that the zone is named for yet my house is not in the zone which is really f'ing annoying. I hate to give DD any credit but their zones actually do make sense.


Ditto on the zones here. Incredibly stupid.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not sure why DD and GH need zones. I guess it's because of their block scheduling systems. But I'm also not sure why they don't just let drivers go online wherever and whenever, like UE does.

I guess the comparison is a bit flawed because UE has more drivers available, with some RS drivers accepting deliveries as well.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

FL_Steve said:


> The GH zones in my area were designed by someone on crack or at least someone who clearly knows nothing about the Orlando area. The damned zone stretches diagonally and makes no sense. I live in the town that the zone is named for yet my house is not in the zone which is really f'ing annoying. I hate to give DD any credit but their zones actually do make sense.


That's weird because in my county the maps for the "main zone" are identical on DD and GH (I suspect it's the same on UE but they keep that map hidden.) 

The huge difference of course is that both GH and UE ignore these boundaries. In fact, the other night I had forgotten to turn off UE and I was surprised to get an offer while back on our homestead, which is way outside the boundary.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

GH - When I first signed up, I was assigned a zone outside my living address. I can't remember if I did it or they did it, but then, the dedicated agent fixed me up within two days. Don't know what would happen now.
The good thing about GH is that they will give you orders no matter where you wander off to. Take em or leave em.
Besides, I have no problem going from NW Illinois into Wisconsin if they pay me enough.
I have not done GH in a few months because you can't make money with one order per hour.

DD - The area I live in is very very close to the zone boundary, and it is almost daily that I get a load that takes me into the next zone. Although they say they are looking for loads to bring me back, it is not often that this happens.
There are some good restaurants on the other side of the zone I work, but they almost never give me a load that picks up outside my zone and brings me back.

UE - That was so long ago that I did them, that I don't remember anything, other than that I did about 3,000 deliveries with them. When they onboarded $3 McDonalds deliveries, I quit them. I actually asked them to close my account.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> The good thing about GH is that they will give you orders no matter where you wander off to. Take em or leave em.


I noticed that too. Some pings looked pretty decent IIRC, but were 20 or so miles away. I'd have put more effort into getting the area changed, or try again now, but I'm doing ok with UE and DD, and TBH, I can't be bothered with three apps pinging at once. Two apps drive me crazy enough.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> I'm not sure why DD and GH need zones. I guess it's because of their block scheduling systems. But I'm also not sure why they don't just let drivers go online wherever and whenever, like UE does. I guess the comparison is a bit flawed because UE has more drivers available, with some RS drivers accepting deliveries as well.


Good point!

What all these companies should do is very simple: either remove all boundaries or, at a minimum, add a simple opt-in option for any state the driver is available to work in. This should be in-app and changeable at any time.

*Having to "call support" in order to deal with such basic issues is beyond ridiculous. Again, here we have Execs who run logistics-based companies and who don't even comprehend Logistics 101...* It's simply stunning.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> The good thing about GH is that they will give you orders no matter where you wander off to. Take em or leave em.


Oh 100% facts here.
GH doesn't care where you are haha.
They are really good for me when I take an extremely high paying order out to the sticks and expect to eat a few dead miles back in. 9/10 they bail me out with a decent enough order to fill those 5 - 10 miles back.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

A touch off topic but do you guys believe there is some stat/metric/value to have both the driver and the customer using the app for extended periods of time? Like is there some benefit to sending a driver 15 miles when it's incredibly busy where the end game is maybe:

*This month customers and drivers averaged X amount of time using our app

Sometimes I'm sitting in my favorite plaza, it's busy as shit, I know damn well orders are popping there, yet GH and UE insist on sending me crazy 10 mile pickups. DD very rarely does this. It seems they like the tidy 1 - 2 mile pickups in my market.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> A touch off topic but do you guys believe there is some stat/metric/value to have both the driver and the customer using the app for extended periods of time? Like is there some benefit to sending a driver 15 miles when it's incredibly busy where the end game is maybe:
> 
> *This month customers and drivers averaged X amount of time using our app
> 
> Sometimes I'm sitting in my favorite plaza, it's busy as shit, I know damn well orders are popping there, yet GH and UE insist on sending me crazy 10 mile pickups. DD very rarely does this. It seems they like the tidy 1 - 2 mile pickups in my market.


Yup. Lookie here. I just screenshot this today. 








Notice my distance to pickup vs. distance from pickup to dropoff.

There would be at least 4 huge busy mallsbetween me and the pickup with dozens of eateries of all types. Are they suggesting there are no drivers in any of them?

True, all drivers avoid Lakewood like the plague, but still…

or this








Or this








Or this








Or this









I can keep going. That’s just maybe a 15 minutes burst of those Lakewood places I whined about recently (with about 10 more triples and doubles on TR). Most of them are like that - a long trip to the store and 5 minutes to drop-off.

Unless they’re going to the next towm over, then the map looks different. Then the pickup is just half way. 😂









Still sucks though.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Sometimes I'm sitting in my favorite plaza, it's busy as shit, I know damn well orders are popping there, yet GH and UE insist on sending me crazy 10 mile pickups.


My view is that when companies do what you described you're probably being punished for declining "too many" requests. It's part of their "punishment package" that includes "shadow-banning". During your punishment period Uber will send you no pings and/or will send you nothing but garbage.

The duration of the punishment depends on how busy it is and how many drivers are available near you.

I've addressed this issue on previous occasions when I discussed how the companies punish "cherrypickers".

I know my markets very well and I know when the restaurants are usually busy. On occasion when I believe I'm being "punished" I'll go into a couple of my regular restaurants and ask if it's busy. If they say it's busy and my phone is working correctly that tells me I'm being punished for being a bad boy.

Markets can vary and it may not always be punishment but I believe in most cases it is.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> My view is that when companies do what you described you're probably being punished for declining "too many" requests. It's part of their "punishment package" that includes "shadow-banning". During your punishment period Uber will send you no pings and/or will send you nothing but garbage.
> 
> The duration of the punishment depends on how busy it is and how many drivers are available near you.
> 
> ...


Exact same experience here.

I would add that it's funny how we go from bad boy to good boy as soon as the weather turns nasty, or when it gets a little late in the delivery day.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> My view is that when companies do what you described you're probably being punished


They're not trying to punish you. They just don't want to scare away the noobs. They have a tiered system in which the distance of the trips you get offered varies with the time you've been driving for them. Veteran drivers can, of course, still get short trips; but every short trip is gonna get shown to every available noob before any veteran sees it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> They're not trying to punish you


You don't know that. These companies do things such as shadow-banning, crashing drivers' phones (Doordash), etc that are vindictive and accomplish nothing in the way of improved customer service. If anything they're detrimental to customer service. The companies' intent is to make declining orders as distasteful as possible.

Your "tier" theory is just that, a theory. My conclusions are based on lots of personal experiences as well as the experiences of others. 

These companies hold their drivers in contempt. They want them gone in the worst way you can imagine. They thought they'd have the robots by now and are extremely disappointed that they don't. One of the unshocking things that was revealed about Uber was the utter contempt Travis had for the drivers. He was certainly not alone in his attitude towards the drivers.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Your "tier" theory is just that, a theory. My conclusions are based on lots of personal experiences as well as the experiences of others.


So you think I'm not talking from experience?


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you think I'm not talking from experience?


Personally I wonder how you came by such authoritative info about these "tier" systems. The only way you could possibly know, IMHO, would be if you have worked for GH (and/or possibly others) on the management side.

So, have you?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Personally I wonder how you came by such authoritative info about these "tier" systems. The only way you could possibly know, IMHO, would be if you have worked for GH (and/or possibly others) on the management side.
> 
> So, have you?


Nope. I'm just a veteran driver. It's just logical, though.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That’s the exact reason I never did GH. They assigned me to an undesireable area (southbound), and never even responded to my request to change to northbound. Not one trip in 2 years.


.....and that's the same reason why I never did Postmates. The closest zone that they would allow me to sign up for was Pleasantville. I debated driving down there and trying to work that market because they were offering a $12 bonus for every delivery, but I could never convince myself to drive that far for work that might not even be available. Postmates is the only platform that I signed up for and never did a single delivery, although I did use the free delivery bag quite a bit.......until I lost it.



reg barclay said:


> AFAIK, you can do UE anywhere in the country.


The only place that I have ever found where Uber Eats will not allow me to work is DuBois, PA. Why DuBois? I have no idea. If I try to go online there, though, I get one of those red messages saying that my vehicle is not allowed to operate in DuBois and to select a different vehicle in order to go online.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you think I'm not talking from experience?


My statements are based on my experiences, the experiences reported by others on this website, and social media. Your statements are based on a theory. In the absence of inside info, extensive investigatory work, or someone from Uber spilling the beans you have no way of knowing whether or not such a tier system even exists.

If you've got credible evidence let's see it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> My statements are based on my experiences, the experiences reported by others on this website, and social media. Your statements are based on a theory. In the absence of inside info, extensive investigatory work, or someone from Uber spilling the beans you have no way of knowing whether or not such a tier system even exists.
> 
> If you've got credible evidence let's see it.


You realize most of the members of this forum have been driving at least a year, right? You realize that video you mentioned is nearly six years old and refers to a very specific occurence, right?

Think about it. Uber wants drivers to stick around. Newbie drivers aren't likely to stick around if all they're getting is a bunch of requests to go ten or twenty miles, but veteran drivers are. So when Uber gets a long distance request, they're gonna shop it out to the veterans first. Likewise, when they have a short distance request, they're gonna present it to the noobs first. Why do you think people complain that Uber sends you farther and farther out as your account gets older? It's obvious that there's a system for presenting offers which is based on account age.


----------

